# Super dmz stack



## Crx (Jan 24, 2012)

Super dmz cycle.   Week 1-4 2 Super dmz a day spread 12 hours out. 3 pills of tribulus 45% extact. Liver detox 2 pills a day milk thisle every day hawthorn for bp 2 capsules a day preworkout no xplode and post workout cellmass Week4-8 finaflex revolution black pct 2 capsules before bed creatine before and after workout and liver detox 2 a day.      Does this sound good for a cycle ?? Any other suggestions


----------

